# recoverd my seat today.



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

This was my first time recovering a seat so im pretty happy with how it turned out. Got all the materials for free from a shop that was going out of business. Took a total of about 30min to do. [/URL[URL=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/olhillbilly1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140213_095052_zps55792876.jpg.html]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not bad!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Is that material perferated or just look that way? I've used spray on 3m adhesive on a couple of seats I've done. It helps with the little wrinkles. 
All in all, nice job on your first try. 
I need to do my brute too. Maybe this will motivate me. Lol


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> Is that material perferated or just look that way? I've used spray on 3m adhesive on a couple of seats I've done. It helps with the little wrinkles.
> All in all, nice job on your first try.
> I need to do my brute too. Maybe this will motivate me. Lol


Yeah its perforated it has alot more grip then the stock seat. The guy said he used that kind of material on rail buggys so I figured I would give it a try since it was a free. Guess I should had used adhesive I was just being lazy and didnt wanna run to town and get it.


----------

